# ArrayList auf bestimmtes Element zugreifen



## mäcjava (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo ich habe eine einfache ArrayList und möchte zum Beispiel auf das 5 Element zugreifen. Wie mach ich das ??
Danke


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jun 2007)

Indem die API und Tutorials liest.

Beängstigend, welchen Spam man sich hier teilweise antun muß.

Object object = arrayList.get(4);

Das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein 
 ???:L


----------



## JPKI (16. Jun 2007)

Seufz: LINK!


----------

